# Paph Norito Hasegawa



## lanthier (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi All, Paph Norito Haswegawa is opening up and I just had to share.... One bloom open and awaiting the other (they will face opposite directions of course!!!). The first spike is 15 inches high (38cm) and the initial bloom is 4 inches wide (10cm). No scent at this point, but it can take a few days to develop. Gorgeous foliage makes with a 10/10 in my view... I'll update the thread as they develop further...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow~ that is the most malipoense heavy NH I have ever seen!! 
Btw, I have never had fragrant NH.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 24, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ that is the most malipoense heavy NH I have ever seen!!
> Btw, I have never had fragrant NH.



Been a while since I have seen a malipoense. But this seems larger... I do not mind.....


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2020)

well grown and great colour.


----------



## Rockbend (Dec 24, 2020)

Wonderful dark markings!


----------



## masaccio (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 24, 2020)

Probably the best NH I have ever seen. His namesake can finally rest knowing that he’s not just a boring bile green flower!


----------



## masaccio (Dec 24, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Probably the best NH I have ever seen. His namesake can finally rest knowing that he’s not just a boring bile green flower!


Which would just about perfectly describe the only one I've ever had.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 26, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Probably the best NH I have ever seen. His namesake can finally rest knowing that he’s not just a boring bile green flower!



Bwah ha, I think there is a compliment in there.... Cheers Doc! !


----------



## lanthier (Dec 26, 2020)

All: I posted this in a FB group and got this as one comment, I do not have the expertise to evaluate it, so appreciate your thoughts.

"

this is not Norito Hasagawa！
probably Fanaticum, or jackii x micranthum

"

What say you? Is it an NH or not?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 26, 2020)

I also thought fanaticum X mali. But who knows.


----------



## eds (Dec 26, 2020)

If it's a self of a Norito Hasegawa then it could have varying amounts of the parent species so you could theoretically have anything from an almost pure malipoense to almost pure armeniacum.

If it was a first generation (or filial - F1) cross then you would expect an even 50:50 genetic proportion across all offspring.

Sorry, my point being if it was an F2 or further generation selfing it would be almost impossible to know if it was a 'pure' NH or a backcross.


----------



## Phred (Dec 27, 2020)

Great flower but it doesnt look like any Norito Hasegawa or Fanaticum I've ever seen... admittedly I haven't seen them all though


----------



## lanthier (Dec 27, 2020)

Phred said:


> Great flower but it doesnt look like any Norito Hasegawa or Fanaticum I've ever seen... admittedly I haven't seen them all though



To my eye it looks like Norito, with malipoense dominating... I will send an image to sthe ource to see what they think too. Will report back. While I would love a positive ID, I am happy with whatever it is !


----------



## Phred (Dec 27, 2020)

It is a great flower for sure. Send photos and measurements to the Virtual Judging Group and see what they say. It’s a group that was started by a judge here in the northeast during COVID. 
The link is:
[email protected]


----------



## GuRu (Dec 28, 2020)

First of all it's a lovely flower and at least in my eys why shouldn't it be Norito Hasegawa. I found a foto on Stephens site slipperorchids.info also with darker marking Norito Hasegawa (Ray Brown)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 28, 2020)

What does tag say? Have you confirmed the cross with the seller or breeder? A comparison with other siblings may help.

I for one think that this could very well be a darker NH.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 28, 2020)

No way it is a Fanaticum. The staminode shows no influence of micranthum. Fanactium x malipoense is a high posibility, but I have no reason not to believe this is NH just because it is very dark. 
NH comes in many different colors. Most often bright yellow with or without varying amount & forms of dark pigments. 
Mislabeling does occur every now and then. So, it is best to ask the vendor if they had Wilbur Chang (Fanaticum x malipoense) in the stock. You bought this not too long ago, so better ask now before too late.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 28, 2020)

Update sent photos back to the source, we shall see what he says.


DrLeslieEe said:


> What does tag say? Have you confirmed the cross with the seller or breeder? A comparison with other siblings may help.
> 
> I for one think that this could very well be a darker NH.



Tags says NH Doc, but it is handwritten...


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 29, 2020)

can you photograph it, please?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2020)

lanthier said:


> Update sent photos back to the source, we shall see what he says.
> 
> 
> Tags says NH Doc, but it is handwritten...


Just NH or the full wordings? Do you remember source so you can play detective to locate the hybridizer?


----------



## lanthier (Dec 29, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> can you photograph it, please?



Here we go, it is NOT my handwriting.... Fwiw...


----------



## lanthier (Dec 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Just NH or the full wordings? Do you remember source so you can play detective to locate the hybridizer?




Hey Doc, full wording (see tag photo above). Source has been contacted!


----------



## lanthier (Jan 26, 2021)

Well no resolution on identity/crosses used to create this crazy plant. I had a discussion with a respected US Paph grower. The conclusion was inconclusive. Perhaps NH x micranthum or Fanaticum x amerniacum. Using more mature bloom images and leaves this grower said it _could_ be an NH made with a "very well colored" malipoense. I did not push much more as I had not sourced the plant fron this grower. But interesting! 

In any case second bloom has opened up and contrast between two (younger green older yellow) is cool....

Cheers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2021)

its still very nice


----------

